# Review of Aura Tonal Exotic Studio Percussion from 8Dio



## donbodin (Nov 17, 2016)

Niche, yet with very cinematic capabilities, Aura Tonal Exotic Studio Percussion's strength lies in it's ability to sculpt enigmatic atmospheric rhythms and textures.
8Dio sent Sample Library Review a copy for review consideration so posting in "compensated" thread as per forum guidelines.

Written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2gkJxa6

Aura Tonal Exotic Studio Percussion sells for $199 from http://www.8Dio.com


----------



## sp_comp (Jan 29, 2017)

donbodin said:


> Niche, yet with very cinematic capabilities, Aura Tonal Exotic Studio Percussion's strength lies in it's ability to sculpt enigmatic atmospheric rhythms and textures.
> 8Dio sent Sample Library Review a copy for review consideration so posting in "compensated" thread as per forum guidelines.
> 
> Written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2gkJxa6
> ...



Hey Don, how is the CPU usage for this instrument? The latest instruments from 8DIO have been very CPU intense from what I hear. I'm interested in the new Orchestral Percussion version that they just released, but I need to know if it will be too heavy to be useful for me. My setup is a bit modest compared to a lot of composers so I need to pick my battles CPU-wise.


----------

